
How to stop brain cancer–with rabies - vezycash
http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2017/02/how-stop-brain-cancer-rabies
======
apathy
This (and dendritic cell vaccines, and inactivated poliovirus, and...) all can
be traced back to an observation that the only people with good outcomes from
glioblastoma were those with listeriosis in the past.

Steve Forman at City of Hope has reported some excellent results using CAR-T
cells in GBM
([http://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa1610497](http://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa1610497))
and Linda Liau at UCLA has seen good results combining checkpoint inhibitors
with dendritic cell vaccines
([https://insight.jci.org/articles/view/87059](https://insight.jci.org/articles/view/87059)).

The fundamental problem with aggressive brain cancers (the most commonly
diagnosed kind in adults, unfortunately) is that "excellent" means "the
patients survived an average of two years instead of one!"

It's nasty stuff. I work on acute leukemias, which aren't much better, but at
least we see some durable cures now and then.

